

Ask HN: How much do you spend on WordPress plugins? - gembird


======
JayNeely
I do a lot of Wordpress development for clients. I've spent more on themes
(between $30 - $80 per theme, usually closer to $40) than I have on plugins,
and the themes often include functionality I'm looking for that I might
otherwise use free plugins to create in a theme I'd build myself.

So far the main plugin I've spent money on is Advanced Custom Fields,
purchasing the repeater field and options page add-ons. Cost around $40 USD I
believe. Gives me a license to use those add-ons on as many client sites as I
want.

I've also had clients purchase WooCommerce extensions like the PayPal Pro
gateway ($79) and Stripe extension ($79).

Also, as I continue to build out
[http://BostonStartupsGuide.com](http://BostonStartupsGuide.com), I expect
I'll purchase SearchWP ($25) and Events Calendar Pro ($65).

------
1337biz
So far I haven't seen the need to spend anything on WordPress plugins.

------
joshuaiz
Have a developer's license for Gravity Forms and BackupBuddy and install those
on pretty much every site.

If it's some small bit of functionality I will try to write it myself or do
some creative copy/pasting. Most plugins are bloated with a lot of extra
unnecessary stuff.

------
krapp
None. If I don't find one I like that I can use for free I write my own.

<shameless-self-promotion>

[http://wordpress.org/plugins/kennethrapp](http://wordpress.org/plugins/kennethrapp)

</shameless-self-promotion>

------
companyhen
Typically nothing, one client wanted Gravity Forms so I purchased that for his
site recently. Maybe a few WooCommerce plugin extensions, but that's about it.

------
OafTobark
$0.00 so far. Haven't found a need to.

------
darthdeus
I haven't spend anything as well.

